# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مشکل ثبت نام شهید بهشتی

## Arya5163

سلام دوستان ،من تغدیه بهشتی قبول شدم ، سایتش اطلاع داده که از امروز ب سامانه گلستان بریم و مشخصات بزنیم و ثبت نام کنیم

الان من هر چی مشخصاتو وارد میکنم نمیره ، چجوری باید پیگیری کنم؟؟؟
کسی هست بهشتی در حال ثبت نام باشه؟؟

----------


## Tahora97

> سلام دوستان ،من تغدیه بهشتی قبول شدم ، سایتش اطلاع داده که از امروز ب سامانه گلستان بریم و مشخصات بزنیم و ثبت نام کنیم
> 
> الان من هر چی مشخصاتو وارد میکنم نمیره ، چجوری باید پیگیری کنم؟؟؟
> کسی هست بهشتی در حال ثبت نام باشه؟؟


سلام دوست عزیز
برای رشته های علوم پزشکی سامانه سما هست نه سامانه گلستان
اطلاعیه تاریخ و مراحل ثبت نام هم داخل سایت دانشگاه قرار داده میشه
فقط فعلا گفتن به صورت غیرحضوریه و تاریخ آن متعاقبا اعلام میشه

----------


## Tahora97

*لینک خبرش*
http://education.sbmu.ac.ir/index.js...newsview=98011

https://www.sbmu.ac.ir/index.jsp?sit...newsview=98160

----------

